# Blue eyed maltese



## Nissa Fiona

Like this


----------



## jmm

It is a fault, but does not necessarily mean the dog is sick in any way. Occasionally in other breeds I have seen reference to dogs with 2 blue eyes having a higher incidence of deafness.


----------



## sassy's mommy

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 27 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735624


> It is a fault, but does not necessarily mean the dog is sick in any way. Occasionally in other breeds I have seen reference to dogs with 2 blue eyes having a higher incidence of deafness.[/B]


I agree I think it is just maybe a gene mutation. 

*We used to have a SM member that had a little malt with blue eyes.


----------



## vjw

This is from Dr. Jon, petplace.com:


*Primarily, eye color is determined by genetics. Although irises come in different colors, they actually only contain brown pigment. When an iris has alot of brown pigment, the eyes appear brown or dark. When the amount of brown pigment is small and is only on the back surface of the iris, the shorter wavelengths of light are scattered from the unpigmented portions and eyes appear blue, green or gray. This effect is similar to the scattering of light that makes the sky appear blue. The iris pigment may not be fully developed at birth so alot of young animals eyes may appear blue or gray at first until their pigmentation fully develops. Sometimes, one eye may contain more pigmentation than the other, making the eye colors within one individual distinctly different.*


Link to Question About Why Some Dogs Have One Blue Eye and One Brown One



*******************



Blue eyes aren't necessarily a definite indication of deafness in a dog, but here's a list of dogs which are statistically more likely to be deaf if they have blue eyes. This is from an article (Louisiana State University) about the genetics of deafness in dogs.



*Deafness in blue-eyed white cats is common. Blue eyes, resulting from an absence of pigment in the iris, is common with pigment-associated deafness but is not, in and of itself, an indication of deafness or the presence of a deafness gene; however, in several breeds dogs (Dalmatian, English Setter, English Cocker Spaniel, Bull Terrier) with blue eyes are statistically more likely to be deaf. *

Here's a link to the entire article:

Genetics of Deafness in Dogs






Joy


----------



## Starsmom

Although it's a fault, and certainly doesn't fit the Maltese standard, those blue eyes on a little white dog must be beautiful! He is very cute! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella

OMG what a beautiful blue eyed baby - cough it up ... are you hiding him/her in your house ???


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Feb 27 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735598


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


It means he's cute like the above picture. :innocent:


----------



## susie and sadie

That must be very rare. I think he/she is adorable though! :wub: 

My brother has a Dalmatian, and I know with that breed, ones with blue eyes are more likely to be deaf.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Feb 27 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735598


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I see those blue eyes as unique and beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 27 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735661


> OMG what a beautiful blue eyed baby - cough it up ... are you hiding him/her in your house ???[/B]


 :smrofl: nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (vjw @ Feb 27 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735656


> This is from Dr. Jon, petplace.com:
> 
> 
> *Primarily, eye color is determined by genetics. Although irises come in different colors, they actually only contain brown pigment. When an iris has alot of brown pigment, the eyes appear brown or dark. When the amount of brown pigment is small and is only on the back surface of the iris, the shorter wavelengths of light are scattered from the unpigmented portions and eyes appear blue, green or gray. This effect is similar to the scattering of light that makes the sky appear blue. The iris pigment may not be fully developed at birth so alot of young animals eyes may appear blue or gray at first until their pigmentation fully develops. Sometimes, one eye may contain more pigmentation than the other, making the eye colors within one individual distinctly different.*
> 
> 
> Link to Question About Why Some Dogs Have One Blue Eye and One Brown One
> 
> 
> 
> *******************
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes aren't necessarily a definite indication of deafness in a dog, but here's a list of dogs which are statistically more likely to be deaf if they have blue eyes. This is from an article (Louisiana State University) about the genetics of deafness in dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> *Deafness in blue-eyed white cats is common. Blue eyes, resulting from an absence of pigment in the iris, is common with pigment-associated deafness but is not, in and of itself, an indication of deafness or the presence of a deafness gene; however, in several breeds dogs (Dalmatian, English Setter, English Cocker Spaniel, Bull Terrier) with blue eyes are statistically more likely to be deaf. *
> 
> Here's a link to the entire article:
> 
> Genetics of Deafness in Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


Wow, thanks Joy! I find this all very interesting.


----------



## mimi2

I don't know, but that is one CUTE baby! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake

That really is a beautiful baby, I think his blue eyes look cute.


----------



## bbry

I think I read somewhere that blue eyes in a dog, especially a Maltese, require that the animal live in Minnesota with Kim and Princess Nissa Fiona


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735728


> I think I read somewhere that blue eyes in a dog, especially a Maltese, require that the animal live in Minnesota with Kim and Princess Nissa Fiona [/B]


  I have to admit that I have puppy fever but the Minnesota cold is doing a good job of keeping the fever cooled down for me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bbry

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Feb 28 2009, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735733


> QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735728





> I think I read somewhere that blue eyes in a dog, especially a Maltese, require that the animal live in Minnesota with Kim and Princess Nissa Fiona [/B]


  I have to admit that I have puppy fever but the Minnesota cold is doing a good job of keeping the fever cooled down for me. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


It was in the 80s here in Texas today so I will just incubate your fever for you until it warms up in Minnesota.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom

So beautiful :wub:


----------



## The A Team

Kim, I think it's time Nissa got a sibling. She's still young enough and she has enough clothes for several sisters to share.....


----------



## Gracie's Mommy

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Not a fault in my book ... BEAUTIFUL in my book!

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jennifer&bella

Although he may not be an ideal example of a maltese....I think he is BEAUTIFUL!!!
jennifer & bella


----------



## pdbailly

My little Angle. She is my avatar picture has one blue eye like that and one that is normal. She can hear. She came from a top tier breeder and a good pedigree. it's just one of those things that can happen. It is a fault in the breed but in a pet. She is unique and adorable we love her.


----------



## ddsumm

*Well my Chloe had one blue eye and I thought she was beautiful.

People would ask me 'how did you do that'!!!!

:blink: :blink: huh??? hello????

I said 'oh in the mornings I would decide what colour I wanted and just change the eye!!!'    

[attachment=49980:chloe_cut.jpg]


anyway Chloe was adorable with her one blue eye. She wasnt deaf either - except when it suited her - lol lol


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage






*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sorry, I don't know, Kim.

But, I LOVE your siggy!!! What a BEAUTIFUL picture of Nissa! Those eyes!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

> *Well my Chloe had one blue eye and I thought she was beautiful.
> 
> People would ask me 'how did you do that'!!!!
> 
> :blink: :blink: huh??? hello????
> 
> I said 'oh in the mornings I would decide what colour I wanted and just change the eye!!!'
> 
> [attachment=49980:chloe_cut.jpg]
> 
> 
> anyway Chloe was adorable with her one blue eye. She wasnt deaf either - except when it suited her - lol lol
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> 
> Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage
> 
> /quote]
> **********************************************************************
> Knowing you, Dede ... I wouldn't be surprised to hear you tell people that Chloe wore a contact lense!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Great to see you, Dede! :wub:*


----------



## ddsumm

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 16 2009, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746061


> **********************************************************************
> Knowing you, Dede ... I wouldn't be surprised to hear you tell people that Chloe wore a contact lense!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Great to see you, Dede! :wub:[/B]




*Oh I did!!!!!!! I meant to say that in my post. Sorry.

When I said to the idiot who asked how I did it and replied with that I changed the eye. I said 'well actually I swap my contact lens with her (Chloe) on some days!!!!!!" :smtease: :smtease: 

He just looked at me and said $$ you lady!!!! 

I'm still larfing about it!!!   

Honestly what did he think I did??? Bozo...


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage

ps. nice to be back Marie.


*


----------

